# The Punishment Game



## CJBlazer (Jan 17, 2012)

This is a simple game I devised. This is how it goes.

You are the king or queen of a country and a prisoner has just been brought to you. You must tell that prisoner what his/her charges are and where their punishment will be. The cycle then continues to the next poster, who will list charges and punishment for the last poster. For example:



> I am charging this member for ruining the party. Throw him/her into the dungeon.
> 
> Next Poster: I am charging this member for waking the Snorlax. Feed him to the almighty Rayquaza.


Sounds fun. I hope so. The game shall begin once someone posts a crime against me and my punishment.


----------



## CharizardHammer (Jan 17, 2012)

I am charging Nightmare for eating my minecraft. Trow him to the Creeper hole.


----------



## CJBlazer (Jan 17, 2012)

I am charging Charizard Hammer from stealing my cookies. I banish him to the land of Jigglypuffs.


----------



## Spatz (Jan 17, 2012)

I am charging Nightmane with the offence of not taking my advice. I send him to the pit of sparta, where he will fall forever.


----------



## CJBlazer (Jan 17, 2012)

I charge Lirris for waking up my Snorlax. Prepare him for a fit execution. Prepare the Snorlax Belly Slam.


----------



## Spatz (Jan 17, 2012)

Nightmane is charged with disrupting the political balance in the Empire. Have him drawn and quartered, then prepare the chopping block, and sharpen the Executioner's axe.


----------



## CJBlazer (Jan 17, 2012)

I charge Lirris with the crime of binding the Ruler of Houndooms. Send in the hellhounds.


----------



## Spatz (Jan 17, 2012)

Nightmane is charged with blasphemy and revering an illegal god. HE is to be hung in the gallows at high noon, and executed by an archery squad.


----------



## CJBlazer (Jan 17, 2012)

Lirris shall be hung tomorrow eve on the account of trespassing in my domains.


----------



## Spatz (Jan 17, 2012)

Nightmane has commited a capital offence for running through the palace halls with no footwear. Thus he is to be hung by his toes off of the tallest parapet of the walls for the next month, and only recieve food at 4 am on thursdays.


----------



## CJBlazer (Jan 17, 2012)

Lirris has commited the crime of not feeding my dragon. As a result, he shall be fed to the dragon instead.


----------



## Spatz (Jan 17, 2012)

Nightmane has been found associating with dragons, this is a capital offence, and thus he shall be tossed off of the aforementioned parapet. _WITH NO COMPENSATION FOR HIS FAMILY!_


----------



## CJBlazer (Jan 17, 2012)

Lirris shall be thrown into Rayquaza's lair for not giving his family support. Rayquaza shall be ordered to tear Lirris limb to limb until its satisfied.


----------



## sv_01 (Jan 17, 2012)

Nightmane has been charged for trying to order the Great Guardian of Sky around. He shall be launched off to the stratosphere.


----------



## CJBlazer (Jan 17, 2012)

SV has been found guilty of poccessing something that can launch anything into the stratosphere. She shall be sent to Rayquaza's lair to be fed to the Emperor of the Skies.


----------



## shinyabsol (Jan 17, 2012)

Nightmane has been found guilty of using Rayquaza so much. He shall have several large aircraft dropped on him.


----------



## CJBlazer (Jan 17, 2012)

Absol has been found guilty of using illegal aircraft. He shall be cutietized by Jigglypuffs until further notice.


----------



## alexguy100 (Jan 17, 2012)

nightmane has been found guilty of keeping jigglypuffs as slaves she (guessing gender lol) will be punished by being pushed into a volcano


----------



## shinyabsol (Jan 17, 2012)

Alexguy100 has been found guilty of being near a volcano. Alexguy100 will have darts thrown at him for two hours.


----------



## CJBlazer (Jan 17, 2012)

ShinyAbsol is charged for housing illegal darts. He shall be hit with the darts instead.

(AlexGuy, look at my pronouns. I'm a guy)


----------



## Nanabshuckle8 (Jan 17, 2012)

CJ has been found guilty of touching the sacred ground that I walk on (in my empire, it's a constant game of lavafloor :D). For this his eyes shall be torn out and then two chinese guys will play ping pong with them, his guts will be set on fire and then we'll flay him with his own lungs, just for the heck of it :D Yaay for morbidity!


----------



## shinyabsol (Jan 17, 2012)

(NINJA'D)

Nanab is found guilty of using morbidity. He shall be cooked in an oven, chopped up and served to a random person with some ketchup on the side.


----------



## Spatz (Jan 17, 2012)

shinyabsol has been found guilty of defacing property in the Temple District. His scentence is three years on a stretch rack in our deepest dungeon.


----------



## shinyabsol (Jan 17, 2012)

Lirris has been found guilty of having a temple district. He will be hung by his feet so all the blood runs to his head.


----------



## CJBlazer (Jan 17, 2012)

Absol has been found guilty of having a legendary Klovalon as his Pokemon. He shall be hung upside down forever.


----------



## shinyabsol (Jan 17, 2012)

CJ has been found guilty of knowing about my dragon. He shall be impaled on a Rhydon's horn.


----------



## Nanabshuckle8 (Jan 17, 2012)

Shiny has been found guilty of not telling me about this dragon. For this his blood shall be replaced with tar and his hands shall be boiled. Then he'll be forced to tell me about it for 300 hours straight. More morbidity! c:


----------



## Spatz (Jan 17, 2012)

Nanabshuckle8 has been found guilty of Necromatic arts and shall be punished by cleaning the guards barracks for the res of his life, _WITH HIS TOUNGUE!_


----------



## CJBlazer (Jan 17, 2012)

Lirris has been found guilty of having Lucario meditate without my permission. He shall be punished by being sleepless for the rest of his life.


----------



## I liek Squirtles (Jan 17, 2012)

Nightmane has been found guilty of being a control freak. He will be punished by being forced to eat chicken guts for the entire year.


----------



## Dar (Jan 17, 2012)

ILS has been found guilty of nuking Canada. He will be punished by watching incredibly detailed videos of Squirtles being murdered and fed to the Mighteyanas.


----------



## CJBlazer (Jan 18, 2012)

Cubone will be charged with murdering Squirtles. Have a Marowak beat him constantly with its bone.


----------



## Spatz (Jan 18, 2012)

Nightmane has inadvertantly made me think of sexual innuendo. Off with his head1


----------



## CJBlazer (Jan 18, 2012)

Lirris is guilty of using brutal execution methods. Feed him to the Dogs!!!


----------



## alexguy100 (Jan 18, 2012)

Nightmane has been found guilty of feeding bad food to dogs his punishment will be he sings every word he says or will get hit by marowaks bone once for every word he dosnt sing


----------



## Monoking (Jan 18, 2012)

I am charging Alexguy100 with not capitalizing his username. Send him to flight school!


----------



## alexguy100 (Jan 18, 2012)

Im charging Richie for always complaining about how people choose to post as punishment his memory will be wiped of capitol letters.


----------



## Monoking (Jan 18, 2012)

I am charging Alex for offending me. I'm a girl. My pronoun is right by my posts. His punishment will be to be locked in a box with two contagious sick people.


----------



## alexguy100 (Jan 18, 2012)

Im charging Richie for confusing me with a picture of vageta her punishment is to get killed by frieza


----------



## Luxcario (Jan 18, 2012)

I'm charging alexguy100 for being a hero in a squirtle body. Have him thrown to the lions.


----------



## alexguy100 (Jan 18, 2012)

Im charging Luxcario with keeping lions illegaly his punishment he will be dropped from a skyscraper.


----------



## sv_01 (Jan 18, 2012)

I am charging Alexguy with endangering people that walk around skyscrapers. His punishment is being hit by a brick thrown from the highest tower of the Imperial Palace.


----------



## alexguy100 (Jan 18, 2012)

Im charging sv_01 with throwing bricks off of a public area his punishment is to swim in the Gulf of Mexico with a papercut on his nipple.


----------



## Dar (Jan 19, 2012)

I'm charging Alex with giving a slightly disturbing punishment o.o His punishment will be doing stand-up comedy in front of hungry gummi bears. Its much worse than it sounds.


----------



## alexguy100 (Jan 19, 2012)

Im charging Cubone with keeping gummy bears hungry his punishment will be to lose his skull helmet.


----------



## Luxcario (Jan 19, 2012)

I'm charging alexguy100 for reasons of GRAMMAR. He will be caned.


----------



## shinyabsol (Jan 19, 2012)

I'm charging Lux for using canes. He will be cut in half.


----------



## sv_01 (Jan 19, 2012)

I am charging Absol for secretly planning the Chief Investigator's demise. Feed him to a cyan-blooded dragon.


----------



## Dar (Jan 19, 2012)

I am charging sv_01 for having an oddly spelled username. Feed him to the narwhals.


----------



## alexguy100 (Jan 20, 2012)

I'm charging Cubone with killing for name reasons, his punishment will be to become a tortured spirit.


----------



## Leon (Jan 20, 2012)

I charge AlexGuy for making a spirit torture someone. He shall be whiplashed for five hours each day for the rest of his entire life.


----------



## Luxcario (Jan 21, 2012)

I charge Leon for having a whip. He will be  whiplashed 24 hours a day for the rest of his life.


----------



## Dar (Jan 21, 2012)

I am charging Lux for making a Zigzagoon battle an Absol. He will be punished by my secret army of Cubones throwing bones at him.


----------



## Luxcario (Jan 21, 2012)

I am charging Dar for underestimating the ZIGZAGOON POWERS that will defeat his Absol. He will be punished by me throwing Psyduck at him.


----------



## Dar (Jan 21, 2012)

I am charging Lux with abusing Psyducks. Feed him to the narwhals.


----------



## Frostagin (Jan 22, 2012)

I am charging Dar for charging lux with Psyduck abuse. He shall be locked in a room with a drunken Russia.


----------



## sv_01 (Jan 23, 2012)

I am charging Frostagin for locking a large portion of Europe (and Asia) in a room with no sunlight and making it drunk. Take off her clothes and put her in a metal cage on Mount Everest.


----------



## Frostagin (Jan 25, 2012)

I'm chargin sv_01 for making me nekkid. D:< Someone go tel Belarus that sv_01 is Russia's fangirl. kolkolkolkolkol


----------



## Yami Angel Christian (Jan 26, 2012)

I am charging Frostagin for being a Duelist I have never Dueled before! Throw her in my Graveyard!


----------



## Momo(th) (Jan 26, 2012)

I accuse Yami Angel Christian of graveyard abuse! I sentence you of getting a tattoo of T-cod on your arm, removed by a chainsaw, and rubbed in salt!


----------



## Yami Angel Christian (Jan 26, 2012)

I charge thee, Chibispore, with having an avatar that did make Inuzuka melt upon seeing it! Thine punishment: 2 hours to down 2 dozen cans of orange Tango!


----------



## Momo(th) (Jan 27, 2012)

I accuse Yami of making an obscure Naruto reference! I sentence thee to listen to Hannah Montana until thy ears bleed out!


----------



## Dar (Jan 27, 2012)

I punish Chibispore with using Hannah Montana as a punishment instead of Bustin Jeiber. Feed it to the Lillipups.


----------



## Yami Angel Christian (Jan 27, 2012)

I charge you with the crime of mentioning Hannah Montana AND Justin Bieber in the same sentence! Your punishment: explaining to Chibi that the Inuzuka to whom I referred is in fact another user here on TCoD, and PhaRaoH is his little sister!


----------



## Momo(th) (Jan 27, 2012)

(Sorry 'bout Inuzuka)

I accuse Yami of not having Blue-eyes White Dragon with Red-eyes. DEATH BY BRADY BUNCH!


----------



## Nanabshuckle8 (Jan 27, 2012)

Chibispore, ye filthy landlubber! Ol' stumpy 'ere saw ya stealin' some o' me pieces o' eight. Keelhaul!!!


----------



## Krazoa (Jan 27, 2012)

I am charging Chibispore for not giving me all of my glowy possessions back as I own them all nya!


----------



## Yami Angel Christian (Jan 27, 2012)

I charge Krazoa with the crime of charging the wrong poster! No catnip for this Neko!


----------



## Krazoa (Jan 27, 2012)

I charge Yami with the crime of not pointing out that I was in the future for about 2 minutes.


----------



## Yami Angel Christian (Jan 27, 2012)

I charge Krazoa for not putting any punishments in her replies in this game! Your punishment: no glowsticks for a week!


----------



## Krazoa (Jan 27, 2012)

I charge Yami for being so very mean to a cute innocent neko like me nya. Your punishment is no more Red Eyes Black Dragon at all! I placed all your copies into the Dalek Mothership.


----------



## Yami Angel Christian (Jan 27, 2012)

I charge you with the crime of making my best Deck outside of Customs, pointless and spineless... Your punishment: Jinzo is now mine! *cries*


----------



## Krazoa (Jan 28, 2012)

I charge Yami with the crime of teasing a loving innocent neko. Your punishment is to talk through a neko city WITHOUT glomping or teasing any. If you are caught doing so, your name will be written in this Death Note.


----------



## sv_01 (Jan 28, 2012)

I charge Krazoa with planning to kill the closest friend she seems to have on this site. Fef, _she_ won't mind if I give her a cat as dessert, right? I mean, green is so far from purple...


----------



## Yami Angel Christian (Jan 28, 2012)

I charge sv with the crime of teasing the Neko with green! And not glowy green either! Your punishment: You have to lay in front of Inuzuka's ferret's hutch! And she's moving her food around and kicking up sawdust like crazy, like she does every night!


----------



## SquishierCobra (Jan 29, 2012)

I punish Yami for not caring about Bibarel's job.

Death by eating FUGU!


----------



## CharizardHammer (Jan 29, 2012)

I charge SquishierCobra for being a pokemon combination.

Incinerate him.


----------



## SquishierCobra (Jan 29, 2012)

I charge CharizardHammer for being weird.

Death by hanging!


----------



## Momo(th) (Jan 29, 2012)

I accuse SquishierCobra for being intolerant of weirdness! His punishment: To be locked in a room with a mime for 1 week!


----------



## Frostagin (Jan 30, 2012)

I charge Chibispore with having an Obamasnow! (Actually, it's hilarious...)

Your punishment?

You have to read all of the PMs between me and Ulqi-chan! ALL OF THEM!


----------



## Nanabshuckle8 (Jan 30, 2012)

I charge, you, Frostagin for having something so cute attached to something so horrable. Kitties are awesome, babies can die in a fire. Rip out her kneecaps and use them as brass knuckles for beating her! Damnit, why are you all female, now I can't use my slightly creepy reference! >.< And my dad actually threatened me with the above for not coming to work (in a comical way), still, it got the point home.


----------



## sv_01 (Jan 30, 2012)

I charge Nanabshuckle for planning to burn all babies. His punishment will be to have his shell clawed off by Arons.


----------



## Krazoa (Jan 30, 2012)

I charge sv_01 for not having anything purple and glowy in her signature. Your punishment is that you are not allowed to keep a pet dragon.


----------



## Frostagin (Jan 31, 2012)

Nanabshuckle: ...What the hell.

I charge Krazoa for not letting people have a pet dragon. Your punishment? I shall dangle this glowy purple string in front of you and not let you have it.


----------



## Nanabshuckle8 (Jan 31, 2012)

I charge thee, Frostagin, for questioning my father. No more tea for half a year. When that time has passed we'll force you to eat cheeseburgers til you die. (We need more smilies, I'm not sure if that was in a slightly harsh or just creeped out tone :/)


----------



## CharizardHammer (Feb 1, 2012)

I charge Nanabshuckle for telling us to turn on the Task Manager.
Put him in race in running with 100000000000000000 dodrios. The price for the 1st place being 8 nanab beries.


----------



## Frostagin (Feb 1, 2012)

Nanabshuckle: Mostly just 'what the hell was that'. Like, I have no idea what you're talking about. (Hates references that she doesn't get.)

I charge CharizardHammer for hating the Task Manager. That thing is so freaking helpful. I punish him by making him stuck with an idiotic mouse that says 'Narf' for the rest of his life.


----------



## Nanabshuckle8 (Feb 2, 2012)

I charge Frostagin for making me worry! Now you must wear these silly socks... on your head. And then you have to wear an overall with a ferret trapped inside. It'll tickle you til you go mad mwahahaha! :D
(didn't really referance anything other than the whole dad and kneecaps thing, the reference I talked about has yet to be made, and only if it's a dude I'm punishing)


----------



## CharizardHammer (Feb 2, 2012)

I charge Nanabshuckle8 for being mad. Feed him to a Kingler.

(My previous post was not a reference at all. :freaked: )


----------



## Frostagin (Feb 2, 2012)

CharizardHammer: I was talking to Nanabshuckle :P

I charge CharizardHammer with pretending to sit through the Marquee of Doom. His punishment is getting roundhouse kicked 1000 times in the butt.


----------



## Nanabshuckle8 (Feb 2, 2012)

I charge Frostagin for doing that wierd thing with the shoulders. Seriously, my kingdom has a lot of whacky rules, and you're breaking most of them. Men, make her swiss! (Now that was a reference! Not the slightly creepy one though.)


----------



## Frostagin (Feb 5, 2012)

I charge Nanabshuckle for having a number in his name! Someone throw him to the Vorpal Bunny!


----------



## Nanabshuckle8 (Feb 6, 2012)

I charge Frostagin for denying the almighty 8. You shall be stabbed 64 times by my 8 swords of destiny. Then you shall suffer for 8 days each by the powers of the 8 non-original elements (meaning there are 8 elements other than earth, air, fire and water, at least according to me).


----------



## sv_01 (Feb 6, 2012)

I charge Nanabshuckle with being a Mindfang worshipper. Feed him to the Squiddles! But first, I shall mark his face with the sign of the Official Feeder. Using my nails.


----------



## Yami Angel Christian (Feb 6, 2012)

I charge sv_01 with the crime of being maaaad! Your crime, you now have to spend the next 4 years keeping Inuzuka away from cute things, PhaRaoH away from shiny things and Krazoa away from glowy things!

While my clan brother and sisters are apparently being tortured, I still get to be with Neko's!!!


----------



## Frostagin (Feb 7, 2012)

I charge Yami Angel Christian for being an actual good duelist! Throw him into the darkest depths of Mordor!


----------



## Yami Angel Christian (Feb 7, 2012)

I charge you with seeing sense! Your punishment: You must complete 1 level of Halo: Combat Evolved Anniversary L.A.S.O.!


----------



## sv_01 (Feb 8, 2012)

I charge Yami Angel Christian for preventing people from seeing the truth. Put him in a metal box on the top of the Imperial palace.


----------



## Momo(th) (Feb 8, 2012)

I charge sv_01 from concealing the Truth within the Truth, otherwise known as a meta-truth! Ten years to being slowly devoured by an anus in the middle of the desert!


----------



## Frostagin (Feb 9, 2012)

I charge you with being an it! Throw him into Apurture Laboratories! And turn GLAdOS on!


----------



## Nanabshuckle8 (Feb 9, 2012)

You again? What did you do this time? *Reads charges* You slapped Santa Claus?! 15 times?!? Oh that is it! Bring in the cannon! Your punishment will be to get shot in the belly with a cannonball 15 times/day.


----------



## sv_01 (Feb 9, 2012)

I charge Nanabshuckle for wasting cannonballs. Glue his head to a cave floor just above a lake so most of him is underwater. But before that, you could try to damage that shell a bit with a metal hammer. You know those Finneon...


----------



## Frostagin (Feb 10, 2012)

I charge sv_01 with confusing me. Lock her in a bedroom with France.


----------



## CharizardHammer (Feb 10, 2012)

I charge Frostagin with locking up France. Lock her in the bedroom as well.

(the same bedroom)


----------



## Frostagin (Feb 10, 2012)

I charge sv_01 for thinking that France should not be locked up. Turn her into Turkey and give her to Greece.


----------



## sv_01 (Feb 11, 2012)

I charge Frostagin with mistaking CharizardHammer for me. Slash her in half, feed the upper half to Gl'bgolyb and the lower half to Pounce de Leon!


----------



## Yami Angel Christian (Feb 11, 2012)

I charge sv_01 with referencing a Microsoft application while we have possibly the world's biggest hater of Vista on Private Chat! Your punishment: To get the "That Just Happened", "He's Unstoppable" and "Speed Reader" Achievements for half of the clan Knights of the Blue Flame! Which half? I'm not telling!


----------



## sv_01 (Feb 12, 2012)

I charge Yami Angel Christian with giving too ambiguous orders. Imprison him in a mad scientist's lab with a lot of soap, he will surely get killed soon.


(What did I reference besides Homestuck?)


----------



## SquishierCobra (Feb 18, 2012)

SV, you stole my bucket! Your punishment is to live in the... Honey Badger pit!


----------



## Frostagin (Feb 21, 2012)

SquisherCobra in in Depression! Throw him to Candy Land!


----------



## Momo(th) (Feb 21, 2012)

Frostagin is charged with wasting candy! I order her to serve a meal consisting of only fish, lettuce, and barbaque sauce!


----------



## Frostagin (Feb 22, 2012)

Seraph changed its username! I order it to eat a nugget in a biscuit! After dipping it in mashed potatoes and barbecue sauce! In that order!


----------



## Momo(th) (Feb 22, 2012)

I charge you,Frostagin, of making me eat something I actually wouldn't mind eating! ONE MILLION YEARS IN THE DUNGEON!


----------



## Yami Angel Christian (Feb 23, 2012)

I charge Seraph with enjoying your punishment! Your punishment: Endure a Friendship Speeches from Animé's most annoying character for on million years!


----------



## Frostagin (Feb 24, 2012)

I charge Yami Angel Christian for using the powers of friendship for evil! Send him to The Jungle! (WELCOME TO THE JUNGLE~! YOU'RE GONNA DIE~!)


----------



## Nanabshuckle8 (Feb 24, 2012)

You treasonous rebel scum! How dare you question my reign? For killing my only son as an act of rebellion you shall suffer for an eternity. Do you see this orb in front of you? Within it resides the catalyst of every inner beast. Once the foul and wicked powers of this orb has entered you, your very soul shall be tortured and ripped apart. Only enough will remain for you to see your friends and family being slaughtered by yourself, as your inner shadowbeast takes over your body. Then you will kill all the other rebels, one by one, and once that's done you'll be sealed away, only to gaze upon the sun when used as a tool of torture. (Yes, I'm terrible, and it's ever so fun!)


----------



## Yami Angel Christian (Feb 25, 2012)

I charge Nanab with being conceivably as creative as half of TCoD! Your punishment: To be forced to read a badly written Fanfic with terrible grammar and worse spelling!


----------



## Frostagin (Feb 26, 2012)

I convict Yami Angel Christian for thinking I'm turning into a Neko, when that is obviously not possible! I am a dragon! He shall be punished by having to endure America's singing!


----------



## Momo(th) (Feb 26, 2012)

I charge Frostagin with . . . oh, wait, American music? HOLY CRAP YOU MONSTER! 900000000000 years in the dungeon!


----------



## sv_01 (Feb 26, 2012)

I charge Seraph with swearing in public. Tie it to a tree in the middle of Houndoom territory.


----------



## Frostagin (Feb 26, 2012)

I charge sv_01 for having a boring signature. You must go live in Siberia. With no coat. And no food. How's that for torture? >:D


----------



## Nanabshuckle8 (Feb 27, 2012)

I charge Frostagin for killing my pet cobra Cornelious. Death by penguins!!...On motorcycles!!!


----------



## Coroxn (Feb 27, 2012)

I charge Nanabshucle8 with Bringing Peace! He shall be forced to recite the complete works of Shakespeare backwards in an Alabama farmer's accent!


----------



## Ulqi-chan (Feb 27, 2012)

Nanabshuckle8 said:


> I charge Frostagin for killing my pet cobra Cornelious. Death by penguins!!...On motorcycles!!!


... I see a few references in there to you-know-what, apparently. This makes me feel happy for reasons unknown. 

___

I charge thee Coroxn for charging a peace bringer! We all need some peace these days, and you just made one perform a very unreasonable and generally impossible task... ;~;
Your death sentence, you ask? You will have to sit in Busby's chair! And Russia can't be around, either!


----------



## Dar (Feb 27, 2012)

I charge Ulqi for accusing a bird as being a flying cat in disguise! I sentence her to eat a bowl of chocolate-covered marshmallows!
...
Wait, that's not right.
*grabs a new paper*
Feed her to the badgers!


----------



## Coroxn (Feb 27, 2012)

I charge Dar with overworking the poor badgers by having them track down Ulqui using hacking skills. Do you know how hard it is for badgers to hack!? Do you? DO YOU!!!

Your punishment? To flip coins forever until one lands on its side. And no cheating! I'll know if you cheat! It's actually impossible, so succeeding at all qualifies as cheating.


----------



## Dar (Feb 27, 2012)

*flips coin*
*lands on its side*
I charge Coroxn for saying it was impossible when it's *NOT!* You shall bite one finger or toe for the next twenty days!


----------



## Nanabshuckle8 (Feb 28, 2012)

I charge Dar for attacking Britannia, our allies. 

Me: "Put things inside of him!"
Guard: "Nice things, sir?"
Me: "No! Not nice things"


----------



## CharizardHammer (Feb 28, 2012)

I charge Nanabshuckle8 for stuffing a person.

Put him in the lion cage.


----------



## Nanabshuckle8 (Feb 29, 2012)

I charge charizardhammer for having lions in a cage, they shall be free animals in my kingdom! *lions kill half of the population* Ummm, well, I like lions better than people anyway.

Oh, right, your punishment. Herhrm, you shall listen to all my examples of different universes. First of all one is just a giant pile of kittens, another is just dust floating around, since gravity works in reverse... oh, and one is just a giant waterballoon...

(Sidenote to Richie: Umm, not sure if I caught that, are you saying I'm creative, not creative or just creepy? :/)


----------



## sv_01 (Feb 29, 2012)

I charge Nanabshuckle with killing an ambassador of the dragons we had almost achieved a stable alliance with! So... Let's send him to a planet that's all shiny and glowy. You know, shiny because of obsidian and glowy because of lava.


----------



## ole_schooler (Mar 2, 2012)

I charge sv_01 with the crime of being in a state between birth and death.  Her punishment is to be tied down to a wooden chair while the song "Manamana" as sung by the Muppets is on endless repeat for seven days.


----------



## Yami Angel Christian (Mar 6, 2012)

I charge Ole with beating me to charging the fool who mentioned glowy and shiny in a forum occupied by Krazoa and PhaRaoH (a glowy obsessed Neko and a wolf/magpie)! Your punishment: you have to keep and hide the shiny AND the glowy from both PhaRaoH and Krazoa, whilst in a car! And not a cool one, either: a crappy Estate Car that no one likes!


----------



## CharizardHammer (Mar 10, 2012)

I charge Christian for having only a bad car.

Feed him to Cthulhu after baking him.

(I am not dead)


----------



## Momo(th) (Mar 10, 2012)

CharizardHammer does not have the power to call Cthulhu!

Death by MONKEYS!


----------



## sv_01 (Mar 10, 2012)

Seraph has been charged with plotting to murder the emperor of planet Draconia. Tie it up in that space shuttle whose engines are broken and drag it to that weird anomaly that is most likely a hole in the universe. Gravity goes to the center, right? Its soul is not very likely to survive that...


----------



## CharizardHammer (Mar 11, 2012)

I charge sv_01 for thinking I am the emperor of Draconia.
Make her scream by pickaxing her.


----------



## Nanabshuckle8 (Mar 17, 2012)

I charge CH for urinating in a public area. Our magicians will make sure you cannot urinate for another month, and then we'll throw you in a room filled with running taps.


----------



## Momo(th) (Mar 19, 2012)

Nanab shall be thrown 1000 years in the future where a 65,000,000 year old parasite destroyed the planet!


----------



## ShinyUmbreonX3 (Mar 19, 2012)

I charge Seraph with lighting a house on fire. He will be tied to a pole and set over a fire for  a day.


----------



## Yami Angel Christian (Mar 20, 2012)

I charge Dark with putting an image of pit roasts in my head! Thine punishment: Thou must watcheth Shakespeare! All of it! Every film! Every TV piece! Everything!


----------



## ShinyUmbreonX3 (Mar 23, 2012)

(Hahaha! I loveth Shakespeare! Though... thou might giveth me too much. Forsooth.)

I charge Yami with not using Blue-Eyes in a pair of pictures where Red-Eyes is used with a white dragon in his signature! The punishment: You'll be forced to endless rematches against a deck that pulls a one turn Exodia! FOREVER LOSING.


----------



## CJBlazer (Mar 23, 2012)

I charge ShinyUmbreonX3 of killing my pet Umbreon. I know it was him. He likes Umbreons. Thus, your punishment shall be to be fed to Rayquaza, which I keep in a Master Ball.


----------



## Yami Angel Christian (Mar 23, 2012)

(I HATE EXODIA!!! It's so cheap a victory! Destiny Board and Final Countdown are jus as bad, though not AS cheap! They actually take effort!)

I charge Blazer for being in what is possibly a Hack game's Region! Your punishment: To Beta test Pokémon Chaos Black! Don't think that's very harsh? I wish I'd never tried it!


----------



## CharizardHammer (Mar 25, 2012)

I charge Yami Angel Cristian for not being eaten anymore.

Feed him Y'Golonac.


----------



## Momo(th) (Mar 31, 2012)

CharizardHammer, guess what? Because your fate is to be eaten alive by Chess Archfiends.


----------



## ShinyUmbreonX3 (Mar 31, 2012)

I charge Seraph of using the Chess Archfiends as punishment. Seraph is now dangling over a pit of acid and being slowly lowered in.


----------



## Sypl (Mar 31, 2012)

ShinyUmbreonX3 has disgraced Alternia! Feed him to my lusus!


----------



## Yami Angel Christian (Apr 4, 2012)

I charge Sypl with feeding fellow TCoD members to things! Your punishment: To spend the next week breaking the 4th Wall for my amusement!


----------



## Hogia (Apr 14, 2012)

I charge Yami Angel Christian for throwing my sandwich out the window! Your punishment: I'll throw you out the window to retrieve it.


----------



## sv_01 (Apr 14, 2012)

Hogia has been found in my fridge with an obvious intention of assassinating me. The nightgaunts shall take care of her...


----------



## Hogia (Apr 15, 2012)

sv_01 has been found guilty of throwing pigeons at cats.

She will be given a night in a pit of lions.


----------



## Yami Angel Christian (Apr 16, 2012)

Hogia is charged with putting bizarre images in my head! (throwing pigeons at cats?) Your punishment: You must obtain for me ALL the Tomb Raider DLC for the Xbox 360! Then, you must acquire all the Gran Turismo 5 DLC!


----------



## Nanabshuckle8 (Apr 18, 2012)

Long time no see, how about some horrible nightmares?
Defiant Dog! Dare thee drain dem dreadful powers from thine dubious ruler, even daringly diguised?! For this there will be no mercy!
Burn the eyes, tear the limbs
Break the bones, cut the veins
Kill the love, shatter the hope
destroy the mind and drown in hate!!


----------



## sv_01 (Apr 19, 2012)

I charge Nanabshuckle with destroying hope. Feed him to a seacat! Ehh... A _reddish_ purple one.


----------



## SquishierCobra (Apr 19, 2012)

I charge sv_01 with not giving a shit! Punishment is getting eaten by rabid honey badgers!


----------



## CJBlazer (Apr 19, 2012)

I believe SquishierCobra was guilty of sneaking into my top secret research center. As such, I order him/her to be brain-erased and then forced to live with my Houndooms.


----------



## Yami Angel Christian (Apr 19, 2012)

I charge Blazer with having a secret research facility! Your punishment: I'm going to infiltrate it, not Solid Snake style! Naked Snake style!


----------



## sv_01 (Apr 20, 2012)

I charge Yami with distracting mad scientists from their work and thus possibly endangering the whole universe. Make him a test subject.


----------



## Yami Angel Christian (Apr 20, 2012)

I charge Sv for making a Pokémon Professor a test subject! Your punishment: you have to explain Synchro and Exceed monsters to my friend in Cambridgeshire! Sorry, Kira...


----------

